# Ileostomy reversal in post op period - unsure which modifier



## Jarts (Dec 10, 2009)

I am unsure which modifier to use (58, 78, 79) for an ileostomy reversal due to unwanted ileostomy within 90 days of the initial colon resection.

help
Julie


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 10, 2009)

Is an ileostomy ever wanted? ha ha! When these stomas are made for the purpose of bypass, for healing or whatever, they are usually meant to be temporary until the patient can be "put back together". In these cases use a -58 since the takedown was planned. 
If it was meant to be permanent in the first place, I cant imagine that the patient just said "I don't like this, please take it down"...it's never that easy.


----------



## Jarts (Dec 10, 2009)

ya right ~ ileostomy - *not* on my Christmas list.
 Ok...so you agree with my initial choice to use 58. Thanks for the input!
Julie


----------

